# Disable IE Information Bar



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

This very quickly became my favorite tweak of all time. It was made for me by pete, and I can't thank him enough for it.

*Disable IE Information Bar*


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 

;Remove  ActiveX Bar In IE
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer] 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main] 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl] 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_SECURITYBAND] 
"(Reserved)"="0" 
"explorer.exe"="0" 
"iexplore.exe"="0"
```
Then I asked pete if he could also get rid of that annoying yellow bar from Windows Media Player 10.

He told me, add this to the reg file...

"wmplayer.exe"="0"


----------

